# Mazzer Super Jolly for first grinder?



## mike00 (Sep 23, 2014)

Although I generally agree with "buy cheap, buy twice", or perhaps with this hobby it's three or four times, would it be wise to go straight for a used SJ or should I begin my espresso journey with something more modest? I see a few used SJs on eBay, but I'm a sucker for missing bargains and could pick an overpriced plum. It would be nice to find a modded pre-loved but they don't seem plentiful here. Tempting to get a new Mignon as it can be in my hands quite quickly


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Buy the best you can now , grinder makes the ingredient for the machine to brew ...

coffeechap usually has some mazzers of some description in the lair . Drop him a pm and see if he can fulfill your requirements , an SJ normally comes in at around the same price of a new mignion .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've owned both grinders and they are excellent.

Mignon looks good and is smaller. However the SJ is a much better grinder and is bigger.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Plus 1 of Coffee Chap, he can also do paint jobs on Mazzer grinders if you need to match one to a kitchen.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

There was also a thread today for a Major on ebay for sj money


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Let me know if coffee chap can't sort you out I may possibly have one that fits your description, that I'm only using for brewed at the moment, just not sure if I want to break up the family just yet


----------



## mike00 (Sep 23, 2014)

So it seems like the used SJ decision is probably the right one for me. House savings funds are for grown-ups anyway! Space issue under kitchen cupboard should be OK with the SJ hopper swapped for a lens hood.

Thank you charris for the eBay nod, but that's probably too big?, and I might get carried away and bid over the odds.

Mmmmm SJ. Orangertange is that your home setup? Oh my gosh


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Major is actually only an inch or so taller than the SJ, so space may be less of an issue that you think. You do have to get lucky to get a Major for less that £300, but at the moment it seems SJ's are demanding £3-350 on ebay in good nick so its worth looking out for both. However ebay does have its fair share of duds and it can be hard to navigate, but from a trusted forum member and you save yourself that hassle.

The good thing about the Mazzer family S/H is that you really are 'buying cheap' (comparably) but you wont have to buy twice.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Plus one on the SJ , loving mine and think it's a really well built bit of kit.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

I was going to buy this SJ for £200 around 12 months old didn't sound like it had a lot of use he seemed genuine worth a phone call

http://www.gumtree.com/p/other-kitchen-appliances/grigia-expresso-coffee-machine-coffee-grinder-by-mazzer-luigi/1079363938

but ended up taking a chance on this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141392117675?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

It has cleaned up great and working beautiful

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18854-My-beat-up-ex-Costa-super-jolly-project

worth waiting I think if your after a bargain

cheers James


----------



## mike00 (Sep 23, 2014)

So I should do some research on the Major as it might also fit my need/want and still fit under the kitchen cupboards without hopper. But let's see what coffeechap might have. Will message later when I'm not in a rush.

James that's quite a bargain! Machines listed as broken or for spares have not been a consideration, but that's a real eye opener.

Thanks guys


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i picked up a mignon and sj at the same time to perform a comparison.

mignon was smaller and looked better but was also far more clumpy.

sj makes a much better cup in my opinion.

i sold the mignon shortly after


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> The Major is actually only an inch or so taller than the SJ, so space may be less of an issue that you think. You do have to get lucky to get a Major for less that £300, but at the moment it seems SJ's are demanding £3-350 on ebay in good nick so its worth looking out for both. However ebay does have its fair share of duds and it can be hard to navigate, but from a trusted forum member and you save yourself that hassle.
> 
> The good thing about the Mazzer family S/H is that you really are 'buying cheap' (comparably) but you wont have to buy twice.


How are you getting on with yours?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Major looks like a sj on roids Here is a side by side (ish) if it helps,


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I need me a major on demand!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm holding on to mine for a little bit, quite enjoying doing some side by sides with the kony try contact rob1902 think he may still have one


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> How are you getting on with yours?


Ok-ish

Other than with Rave Sig, which is just very difficult to get badly wrong, I have been getting really bad pours, and subsequent shots. My variables are all over the place however so I need to spend a bit of time nailing down what my issue is.

This is nothing to do with the grinder of course, I have had some really great shots out of it when I have had time to dial in properly. The retention seems reduced with the Ti Burrs, coffee just doesnt stick to them like the steel ones, and the larger exit chute is easier to "puff" out with the lens hood than the SJ. I still have some mods to do to reduce retention, and will eventually be putting an Auber in it, but I have ideas that are held up by other factors so it will be a slow process i think


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you using a weight on top off the beans? Find my majour pretty hard to control / none consistent when it's getting low, so whip the hopper off and use a heavy tamper


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Orangertange said:


> Are you using a weight on top off the beans? Find my majour pretty hard to control / none consistent when it's getting low, so whip the hopper off and use a heavy tamper


No, but I fill the throat up so I get a decent amount of bean weight, it seems to feed pretty well with just this.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Get the SJ. I love mine.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> No, but I fill the throat up so I get a decent amount of bean weight, it seems to feed pretty well with just this.


Think consistancy will benefit from less popcorning


----------



## mike00 (Sep 23, 2014)

So I'm still after an SJ. I saw your one going for a swap Orangertange, but I didn't think to ask if you could be persuaded to sell instead. My miss!

Not sure if my pm to coffeechap actually sent, as I probably haven't made enough posts yet. Will try my luck in the wanted section


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Never received a pm!


----------



## mike00 (Sep 23, 2014)

That's what I thought 'chap! I thought I read somewhere 5 posts minimum, and the pm screen said 10 posts minimum yet it appeared to send


----------



## HotLatte (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi all,

A newcomer here and enjoying the thread. I am also after a preloved Mazzer SJ preferably a black one but may be persuaded to a black Mini/Major as long as the price is good. Can anyone help direct me in where I should look? Many thanks.


----------



## John James (Jun 7, 2014)

I have been a lurker on here for quite a while but as I am having similar thoughts to the OP thought I would add to the thread rather than starting a new one.

I have been using a hand grinder but am getting fed up of the time and effort it takes grinding coffee so have decided it is time to buy a proper electric one.

I mainly want to make espresso's, and a couple per day usually (would probably be more if I could spend less time grinding the beans!) so would welcome recommendations for one which is simple to use, looks OK so won't get banished to another room. Budget is say £300 ish

Not sure it's relevant but the machine is a Gaggia Classic.

I did try to pm coffeechap but I guess my lack of posts meant it didn't get sent.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

I've just stepped up from a Hario hand grinder to a SJ.

1) It's faster, obviously

2) The grind is so much better than I could get out of the Hario. It's not that the Hario is bad, it's just not as good ... and it just took ages.

3) All things being equal, the coffee really does taste better

4) I can polish and clean it









Good luck in your search


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Most of the Mazzers look pretty similar but just get bigger. The 'e' ones look different due to the electronic doser rather than the traditional. Mine is a traditional doser/timer Mini. They do have a nice, classic Italian look which may increase their WAF.* I see no reason why anyone with the money shouldn't go for a super jolly. I wish I had bought the one that the guy who sold me my Classic was selling. An SJ is not too big, and not too expensive in the scheme of decent grinders. It is maybe a bit of an uneven match for a Classic but that's good because you'll be getting the absolute best of the Classic and the grinder will be good enough to partner with most machines you're likely to consider in the next few years I'd guess. The Mini is pretty good, only a bit smaller and cheaper, but I hear the grind quality of the SJ is worth the upgrade. Still kicking myself for not getting one when I picked up the machine.

*Wife Acceptance Factor. This tends to be higher with nice retro looking grinders like Mazzers, but diminishes as plastic content, price and footprint/size increase. That is unless you can get your Mrs do hopelessly addicted to fantastic Latte that she'll beg you to go and buy that L2 and Robur, who cares about worktop space (in your dreams! )


----------



## mike00 (Sep 23, 2014)

My itchy finger is about to click yes to a £300 eBay SJ. That's not too much money really is it?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

At current prices, on eBay and in good condition, probably not.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Couldn't beleive the size of it when I got mine, feels nice and looks like it's built to last.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/other-kitchen-appliances/illy-coffee-grinder/1085826417

for anyone up north, looks pristine


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Using 'up north' pretty loosely there! That's a steal.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

haha sorry should have said within the arctic circle


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@funincup is up that way sometimes

(Don't know if tagging actually works up but i've had a couple of tapatalk notification when people have @'d me)


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Didn't get a tag @jeebsy (trying it back) but spied the post.

I'm up there a bit, but not due to go up now til the weekend of the 22nd.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## mike00 (Sep 23, 2014)

So I've got the beasty Super Jolly and it has has seen a lot of cafe use, but I'm cleaning it up and almost ready to put some beans with it. I will start a new thread to discuss my adventures


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

another southern newbie looking for an SJ to partner his new Classic.... @coffeechap - still too early in my membership to send pms, but i believe you're the "local" i've heard is a dab hand at sourcing/refurbing/doing up these beasties so if you have anything let me know...

looking forward to hearing how well you got on with yours mike00

**update** just picked one up off ebay that's apparently in good condition, arriving later in the week...


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> http://www.gumtree.com/p/other-kitchen-appliances/illy-coffee-grinder/1085826417
> 
> for anyone up north, looks pristine


I'm in touch with the person hopefully going to get this for the weekend....currently i am using a rocky doser grinder but i think this will be a massive upgrade?

Mike


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

mike361 said:


> I'm in touch with the person hopefully going to get this for the weekend....currently i am using a rocky doser grinder but i think this will be a massive upgrade?
> 
> Mike


It certainly will!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool looks like a bargain, did speak to him myself about sending, but in the end didn't bother

(really don't need another mazzer) and always good to see things running in person,

Anyway glad it went to forum member


----------

